
The New Range Rover Sentinel: A Luxury Fortress on Wheels - cm2187
http://newsroom.jaguarlandrover.com/en-in/land-rover/news/2015/09/lr_range_rover_sentinel_070915/
======
banku_brougham
I read today that Queen Victoria had several assassination attempts that
amounted to somebody running up and shooting or whacking with a cane. Queen
Elizabeth had a few incidents as well. This car is cool, but the elites
shouldn't feel reassured until Range Rover makes an armored suit.

~~~
cm2187
And tough enough to drive in East London!

